# Royal Fantasies 11th Annual Custom Car Show



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Fantasies 11th Annual Custom Car Show @ Corona High School Sunday July 25 2010... DJ and Live entertainment TBA, Over 20 Categories with sweepstakes trophies and Cash Prizes.... Food and retail vendors available, Flyer will be posted Soon.. NO PRE REG. Cars 25 dollars Motorcycles 20 dollars and Bike 15 Dollars Contact info: Richard 951-264-5604 Mario 951-237-3753 Turtle 760-219-6344 and Rick 760-218-8538


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS AT THE GATE ALLREADY :wow:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES C.C WILL BE THERE SUPPORT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you guys every much that the support that make it all worth it


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for a good show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

classic style cc will be there.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL'SKOOL WAYZ be there last year we barely got in gracias tutrle !!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT 
I WAS ALSO WONDERING IF U GUYS WOULD LET ONE OF THE HOMIES FROM CORONA GO AND PERFORM HIS MUSIC ON STAGE I WANTED TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS THOUGHT ABOUT IT MAYBE PUT HIM ON THE FLYER AND STUFF TO GET MORE PEOPLE TO GO FROM ARROUND THE NIEGHBORHOOD THAT MEANS MAKING MORE MONEY SO HIT ME BACK UP ON WHAT YOU THINK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW PEOPLE!!!!! ROYAL FANTASIES TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GOODTIMES I.E. WILL BE THERE!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Viejitos I.E.will be there supporting, this one's always a good show*


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY RICH WHATS UP ITS ME JAMES GIVE ME A CALL 213-884-6939 ASAP :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
Old Memories


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Count On Rollerz Only , Riverside *


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

posted on my website link below
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=3&year=2010


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there dam straight


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP THIS SHOW ALWAYS POPS OFF


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Q-VO!!!" LOS LATIN BOMBAS N LA CASA!!


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB WILL BE REPRESETING 
ROYAL FANTASIES TO THE TOP BABY FOR HAVING A GREAT SHOW EVERY YEAR!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3+Apr 20 2010, 06:08 PM~17251761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a hold of Romeo 951 809-6499 he handles the entertainment for the show.


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOODOG46_@Apr 23 2010, 07:47 AM~17279243
> *"Q-VO!!!" LOS LATIN BOMBAS N LA CASA!!
> *


  "Q-VOLE!!" HAD ABLAST LS TIME, LS DO IT AGAIN!!(CHOWW!)  T T T PARA ROYAL FANTASY!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 22 2010, 02:41 PM~17272752
> *TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP THIS SHOW ALWAYS POPS OFF
> *


TTMFT to that homie


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Good morning Fellas from Royal Fantasies


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

should have the new bike all put together for this show


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 AM~17329052
> *should have the new bike all put together for this show
> *


nice :biggrin: :biggrin: its going to be a good show for bike too :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 28 2010, 06:59 PM~17335023
> *nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its going to be a good show for bike too :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see the ladies out there :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:rimshot: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 6 2010, 10:09 PM~17415526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA CHECK IT OUT ON THE MAY 21ST ONE FOR SURE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:run: :run: :drama:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## 63SAL951 (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I wounder who threw down the paint job on Iron man and what color base coat it was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hopefully I can make it to the show if I'm off the weekend of the show...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

its coming together really fast this show is going to be off the hook this year get there early people :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

louw custom painting in Santa Ana look it up on [email protected]


----------



## groupe7 (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: SEE U THERE !


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT FOR THIS BAD ASS SHOW 
FROM RARECLASS CC


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Please have patients people we are swamped with the show prep we will get back to everyone just leave us messages :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@May 29 2010, 12:33 PM~17641705
> *ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR
> *


Got a love the Inland Empire support keep it coming guys


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shop will be there with all your lowriding needs. will be having special deals and raffleing off bike parts for a dollar. so make sure you got your bikes looking all shined up for the show. so if you need a part hit me up so i have enough of items so i dont run out


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT :yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## bardrick25 (May 12, 2010)

Thank you guys every much that the support that make it all worth it .
____________________________________
Web Design Birmingham
Website Design Birmingham


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

REMEMBER people get there EARLY it gets packed quick :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

been trying to get ahold of Richard to see if you guys need flyers printed for the Car Show , can you please let him know , Thanx


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP 
FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS ONE...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Jun 30 2010, 06:58 PM~17930538
> *LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS ONE...
> *


its coming soon this month already :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 30 2010, 08:31 PM~17931411
> *its coming soon this month already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jul 1 2010, 01:46 PM~17937137
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


_X's 2_


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 3 2010, 12:59 AM~17951076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the flyer in the mail


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE CRACKIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

We are getting closer :biggrin: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Tight might still b hung over 21 b-day that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin: :biggrin: 

1. CALI STYLE
2. RARE CLASS 
3. GROUPE
4. ROLLERZ ONLY 
5. VEJITOS
6. CITY CRUISERS
7. LATIN BOMBAS
8. ULTIMATE RIDAZ
9. STREET KINGS
10. GOODTIMES
11. CONSAFOS
12. VALLE STYLE
13. IMPERIALS
14. SOUTHERN ROYALITY
15. SWIFT
16. CERITFIED RIDAZ
17. SUPER NATURAL
18. KLIQUE
19. UNIQUES
20. OL SKOOL WAYZ
21. OLD MEMORIES
22. LATIN LUXURY
23. UNITED STYLES
24. BLVD KINGS
25. TOGETHER
26. TEMPTATIONS
27. FIRME CLASSICS
28. ONTARIO CLASSICS
29. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
30. EMPIRES FINEST
31. TRAFFIC
32. THEE ARTISTICS
33. MEMBERS ONLY
34.
35.
36.
37
38.
39.
40.
COME ON EVERYONE GET ON THE BUS THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC NC SAN DIEGO..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee Artistics coming full force


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

rollerz only coachella chapter is rolling


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

YOU GUYS MIGHT NEED A BIGGER PARKING LOT THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC/BC WILL BE COMING OUT STRONG AND WILL HAVE THERE RAPPERS ON STAGE EVRYONE CHECK OUT THE CONCERT IT SHOULD BE GOOD PERFORMING LIVE SNAPPS AND SNOOPS STRAIGHT OUT OF CORONA


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

keep em coming fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P&GWHEELS1 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME CC. WILL B THERE!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## chicanodress.com (Jun 20, 2008)

CHICANO DRESS WILL BACK IN THE HOUSE ...... ALL TANGOS $20.00


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

DAMN THERE AINT GONA BE ROOM FOR ALL THESE CLUBS YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE SIDE PARKING LOT ALSO.WHAT COLOR TROPHIES YOU GUYS GIVING THIS YEAR I GOT 1 FROM EVERY YEAR SINCE THE 1ST ANNUAL SHOW U GUYS THRU BAK IN THE DAY HAHA HOPEFULLY WE CAN KEEP THEM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@Jul 10 2010, 05:56 AM~18009221
> *DAMN THERE AINT GONA BE ROOM FOR ALL THESE CLUBS YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE SIDE PARKING LOT ALSO.WHAT COLOR TROPHIES YOU GUYS GIVING THIS YEAR I GOT 1 FROM EVERY YEAR SINCE THE 1ST ANNUAL SHOW U GUYS THRU BAK IN THE DAY HAHA HOPEFULLY WE CAN KEEP THEM COMING  :biggrin:
> *


Good job out there keep it up... the trophy color we are deciding between 3 colors still but you know they will be a nice color we try to keep a head of the game with thiis show as much as possible :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 11:52 PM~17999858
> *
> *


EVIL-SIDE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

LatinLife will be in the house


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_LOOKING FORWARD TO IT._


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for the IE events


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:38 AM~18059497
> *TTT for the IE events
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

for I.E events no doubt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ALMOST TIME FOR THE BIG RF SHOW EVERYONE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP !!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

we fell off the list, :rant:  We still gonna show up though :biggrin: Classic Style in House


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WE MEET A NEW CAR CLUB OUT THERE IN MORENO VALLEY "JUS KICK'N IT" JUST LETTING JAVIER AND NINA IF YOU NEED ANY HELP YOU HAVE IT FROM US ROYAL FANTASIES :cheesy: LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AT OUR SHOW...THANKS FOR FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 16 2010, 06:27 PM~18064895
> *we fell off the list, :rant:   We still gonna show up though :biggrin: Classic Style in House
> *


SORRY GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY TELL PAUL THANKS FOR SAVING RICHARD AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW WITH THE WATER BOTTLE HE WAS READY TO DIE OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: WE NEED OUR PREZ AT ALL TIMES


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

JUST ADDED "PEDAL CAR CATEGORY" 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD ONLY THE ENTRY IS $15.00 LIKE THE BIKES


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 09:37 PM~18066167
> *JUST ADDED "PEDAL CAR CATEGORY" 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD ONLY THE ENTRY IS $15.00 LIKE THE BIKES
> *


NICE :biggrin: ..MEMBERS ONLY..PEDDAL CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..REPPIN..NORTHERN SAN DIEGO TTMFT..


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 17 2010, 02:26 AM~18067278
> *NICE :biggrin: ..MEMBERS ONLY..PEDDAL  CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..REPPIN..NORTHERN SAN DIEGO TTMFT..
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: SAN DIEGO REPRESENT :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Almost time can't wait got the weekend off hoopping to get the homies car back together for the show


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

Herencia c.c. will be there


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 17 2010, 04:10 PM~18070174
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: SAN DIEGO REPRESENT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP RF..WE MIGHT BE A LIL LATE BUT COUNT US IN...MEMBERS ONLY CC. NC SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18065991
> *SORRY GUYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HEY TELL PAUL THANKS FOR SAVING RICHARD AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW WITH THE WATER BOTTLE HE WAS READY TO DIE OUT THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE NEED OUR PREZ AT ALL TIMES
> *


anytime for the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 18 2010, 08:51 AM~18073688
> *anytime for the homies :thumbsup:
> *


NOW THATS LOWRIDING :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:22 AM~18074642
> *NOW THATS LOWRIDING  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

1974 in corona california at the corona high school PARKING LOT lifted in the front only cragars and and 5.20's


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a long list 
Wouldn't mind seeing a hop on Sunday too :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 04:03 PM~18076346
> *That's a long list
> Wouldn't mind seeing a hop on Sunday too    :biggrin:
> *


NO ROOM FOR A HOP BUT WE ARE LOOKING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT SOON


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Ultimate will be there


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 04:22 PM~18076755
> *NO ROOM FOR A HOP BUT WE ARE LOOKING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT SOON
> *


Cool can't wait for the show


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

* T T M F T*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP RF...FEW MORE DAYS ,AND ITS SHOW TIME.....WILL THERE BE OUT SIDE FOOD AND DRINKS ALLOWED....LMK......MEMBERS ONLY..CC MAKING THE DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO. CA..


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 19 2010, 12:20 PM~18083017
> *WHATS UP RF...FEW MORE DAYS ,AND ITS SHOW TIME.....WILL THERE BE OUT SIDE FOOD AND DRINKS ALLOWED....LMK......MEMBERS ONLY..CC MAKING THE DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO. CA..
> *


SORRY NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR ALCOHOL ON PERMISES, WATERS ARE COOL AND WE WILL HAVE LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS :biggrin: LITTLE CEASERS WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 11:28 AM~18083098
> *SORRY NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR ALCOHOL ON PERMISES, WATERS ARE COOL AND WE WILL HAVE LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS  :biggrin:  LITTLE CEASERS WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Can we bring in snacks and small items (for the kids)?


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 19 2010, 01:11 PM~18083542
> *Can we bring in snacks and small items (for the kids)?
> *


WE SUPPORT OUR VENDORS THEY HELP TO MAKE A GREAT SHOW TOO


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:52 AM~18074869
> *
> *


CASUAL C.C. SORRY FOR THE SPELLING :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THE INLAND EMPIRE HOTTEST LIFESTYLE MAGAZINE


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THANKS TO CARLOS AND MIKE FROM OBSCENE MAGAZINE FOR ALL YOUR HELP :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17998512
> *SHOWTIME CC. WILL B THERE!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

I TELL YOU WHAT THE COMPETITION IS GOING TO BE VERY GOOD AND WE GOT THE MOST MEMBERS IN ATTENDANCE TROPHY :biggrin:  7FT TROPHY


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

few more days an its gonna be on and cracking!!!!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:04 AM~18092470
> *few more days an its gonna be on and cracking!!!!!!
> *


GET YOUR REST CUZ WE HAVE ALOT WORK AHEAD OF US


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18097311
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Rfivlife (Oct 17, 2006)

See you guys Sunday morning!! AZ will be there!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

After the Royal Fantasies Car Show, come by and finish off the night in Pomona!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

its going to be my first time at this show hno: hno: cant wait


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18098936
> *After the Royal Fantasies Car Show, come by and finish off the night in Pomona!!
> 
> 
> ...


how far is this show from the Royal Fantasies Car Show????


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jul 20 2010, 10:39 PM~18099147
> *how far is this show from the Royal Fantasies Car Show????
> *


ITS LIKE 15 TO 20 MINUTES AWAY NOT FAR AT ALL :cheesy:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rfivlife_@Jul 20 2010, 09:12 PM~18098194
> *See you guys Sunday morning!! AZ will be there!!
> *


_AZ CHAPTER TTMFT _


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 10:00 PM~18099379
> *ITS LIKE 15 TO 20 MINUTES AWAY NOT FAR AT ALL  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bRO see you guys this sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT ALMOST HERE


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 10:28 AM~18092192
> *I TELL YOU WHAT THE COMPETITION IS GOING TO BE VERY GOOD AND WE GOT THE MOST MEMBERS IN ATTENDANCE TROPHY :biggrin:   7FT TROPHY
> *


are all 20 inch bikes judged together? street, full, radical?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17987348
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHOS COMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 1. CALI STYLE
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18103731
> *are all 20 inch bikes judged together? street, full, radical?
> *


yes and 1st,2nd and 3rd for all catagories in bikes


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Jul 21 2010, 01:45 PM~18103628
> *ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


TTT Royal Image for making the drive :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

CORRECTION ON THE CLUB MOST MEMBER TROPHY ITS A 8FT TROPHY


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

sickone photography will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

DONT FORGET THE BIG MENDOZA SNOW CONES WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18109496
> *sickone photography will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow Magazine will be at the Event. We will a limited amount of the Newest Issue at the Event. 

Click to view The Art of StreetLowriding on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu4Nz3yy9I


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jul 22 2010, 07:39 PM~18116963
> *StreetLow Magazine will be at the Event. We will a limited amount of the Newest Issue at the Event.
> 
> Click to view The Art of StreetLowriding on YouTube
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tropicalpunch_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 AM~18110054
> *DONT FORGET THE BIG  MENDOZA SNOW CONES WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT for the snowcones Robert and the peach flavor that you made and I tryout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it was bomb and you should make it a permenate flavor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

HERE WE GO PEOPLE THE WEEKEND OF THE SHOW...WE WOULD LIKE TO ASK YOU IF ALL CAR CLUBS CAN KEEP THE NOISE LEVEL DOWN WHEN ROLLING IN.... NO REVING OF PIPES,LOUD SOUND SYSTEMS,OR BURN OUTS AND PLEASE NO BOMB SIRENS. THIS IS BY CITY ORDINANCE AND TO RESPECT THE NEIGHBORHOOD SURROUNDING THE EVENT..THERE WILL BE POLICE DRIVING BY HELPING WITH THE TRAFFIC THAT THIS SHOW CREATES THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING OUR SHOW AND HAVE A GREAT TIME.....


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Make sure to add us on our Social Networks for Updates, Events and Issues.

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Take a few mins. ago at the office.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ill be their! :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Jul 23 2010, 04:58 PM~18125482
> *ill be their! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: pomona in the house :biggrin:


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nite Owls will be there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ORALE LA GENTE CC WILL BE THIER :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jul 23 2010, 11:29 PM~18127991
> *ORALE LA GENTE CC WILL BE THIER  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

PLEASE NO BBQ'S PROPANE OR CHARICOL AT THE SHOW.. WE CAN'T GO AGAINIST CITY ORDINANCE ON THIS WE COULD ONLY GET PERMITS FOR THE VENDORS. WE ARE SORRY ABOUT THIS BUT ITS TO MUCH OF A HAZARD


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jul 23 2010, 03:54 PM~18125018
> *Take a few mins. ago at the office.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .....I'M ALREADY IN LINE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 24 2010, 12:48 AM~18128317
> *:0  :0  :0 .....I'M ALREADY IN LINE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mentiroso :biggrin: 

_

LEAVING IN 16 HRS._


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Please remember that you have to roll together to park together .... We can't wait for cars that are coming to many people in line will not be fair


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tropicalpunch_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 AM~18110054
> *DONT FORGET THE BIG  MENDOZA SNOW CONES WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up robert cant wait to get a snow cone on a hot day refreshing


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: kids getting the lowrider bikes all cleaned up... there exited. thanks for putting a good show together every year royal fantasies. you guys always do it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

syrup all made ready to go. :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

A FEW MORE HOURS TILL SHOWTIME!!!!! ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE,, CANT WAIT TO GRAB ME A SNOWCONE!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tropicalpunch_@Jul 24 2010, 05:46 PM~18132312
> *syrup all made ready to go. :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUMMY


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Jul 24 2010, 05:14 PM~18132130
> *:biggrin: kids getting the lowrider bikes all cleaned up... there exited. thanks for putting a good show together every year royal fantasies. you guys always do it right. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU ONTARIO CLASSICS FOR YOUR SUPPORT EVERY YEAR AND ITS A JOY TO SEE THE KIDS EXCITED ABOUT THERE BIKES AND THE SHOWS...RICHARD THE PRES WANTED TO MAKE SURE THAT YOU GUYS KNOW THAT HE APPECIATES ALL THE HARD WORK FROM YOUR CLUB AND EVERYONE THAT TAKES TIME TO MAKE THIS SHOW AS GREAT AS IT IS


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be there for the event shooting pics of the cars and bikes. Also be in line for a snowcone!

ClarkO


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

at your request i made peach,enjoy tommorow. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC gettin ready for tomorrow


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC GETTING THER CARS READY


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

JUST PUT THE STOCKS ON AND GOT DONE POLISHING THE CHROME UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IM PACK UP AND IM READY TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

5 hours til we let people roll in


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC BE THEIR AT 5


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

This show is off the hook


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Dam looked like a good show I should of got their earlier


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_My hat off to Royal Fantasies, had a good time _ :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF BLVD KINGS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROYAL FANTASIES! WE HAD A GREAT TIME, WALKED AWAY WITH SOME TROPHIES, HAD SOME BOMB ASS SNOW CONES AND WE WON THE 13's IN THE RAFFLE! THANK YOU GUYS AND SEE U NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside , CA would like to Thank Royal Fantasies for putting up a GREAT Car Show , the only thing that sucked ........... somebody stole my daughters ipod from inside my Regal    its a shame how some people can be , we as Lowriders take our cars to show at car shows so that others can enjoy them , it only takes one person to ruined all the fun for everybody , my daughter was very mad    she said its not the ipod that she cares about , its all the time she spent on putting all 600 songs and movies on it :angry: :angry: :angry: , but ............... it was still a GREAT SHOW , see everybody next year    *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

you can't trust anybody these days.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

where the pictures at? :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 25 2010, 08:37 PM~18139432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## tinyloko (Jun 2, 2010)

GREAT SHOW ROYAL FANTASIES HOPE TO B THERE NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## tinyloko (Jun 2, 2010)

HERENCIA C.C. OC GIVES IT A :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques I.E, O.C, and L.A. would like to thank Royal Fantasies for a great show!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC had a great time gracias royal fantasies


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E had a great time at RF show we'll be there next year :biggrin: 


































































Monique - Lil Good Times Lady in training.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.. CC SAN DIEGO HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 25 2010, 10:03 PM~18140237
> *GOOD TIMES I.E had a great time at RF show we'll be there next year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

outstanding job guys,looking forward to next years show,keep up the great job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS HAD A GREAT TIME! SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HITTINDEMCORNERS, LocoSoCal
get to work basrtards!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 26 2010, 08:45 AM~18142100
> *HITTINDEMCORNERS, LocoSoCal
> get to work basrtards!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :twak: Took the day off!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

to the member who got his ipod stolen good news is she didn't lose all her songs as long as she backed up her ipod on itunes.


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jul 26 2010, 08:54 AM~18142137
> *to the member who got his ipod stolen good news is she didn't lose all her songs as long as she backed up her ipod on itunes.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SPECIAL AWORD...BEST 3 WHEEL DISPLAY..... :0 

















MEMBERS ONLY..CC..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO....


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a few pics from Sunday. I'll have full photo coverage up soon.... ClarkO
http://public.fotki.com/ClarkOdenPhotography


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO..TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE PICS.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

THANK YOU ROYAL FANTASIES FOR A GREAT SHOW ROLLERZ ONLY FROM RIVERSIDE,COACHELLA, SAN DIEGO AND LOS HAD A GREAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW WE HAD GREAT WEATHER A TON OF GREAT CAR CLUBS. WE ARE SORRY TO THE CLUBS THE WE HAD TO TURN AWAY BECUASE WE WERE OVER PACKED BUT WE WILL TRY TO WORK IT OUT FOR NEXT YEAR.. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR VENDORS.AND STREET LOW MAGAZINE, OBSCENE MAGAZINE AND KGGI 99.1 FOR ALL THE HELP ON THE PROMOTION OF THIS SHOW. SO CAL CAR CLUBS NEVER SEEM TO STOP AMAZING ME... MAD PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED AND EVERYONE WHO TIRED :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MORE FROM OUR CLUB...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO...






















































ONCE AGAIN THANX FOR EVERYTHING NICE SHOW..C U GUYS NEXT YEAR..


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jul 26 2010, 09:42 AM~18142861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 26 2010, 12:43 PM~18143869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks big mike pictures look good like always much props


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jul 26 2010, 10:43 AM~18142869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats our members 64 from classic style car club thanks for posting that clean pic


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club would like to thank Royal Fantasies cc for a good show no drama it was a good show alot of clean cars alot of cool people and nice weather, cant forget the fine ass models yummyyy


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> > thats our members 64 from classic style car club thanks for posting that clean pic
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks... Good Show


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME WE TOOK 3 ENTRIES CAME HOME WITH 2ND IN LOWRIDER BIKES AND 3RD IN ELCOS MILD CLASS THANKS ROYAL FANTASIES FOR A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## ontario classic cc (Feb 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanx from OntariO Car & Bike Club


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ANYONE GOT MORE PICS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

great show thanks guys


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

1ST PLACE 70S FULL "TOUCH OF CLASS" FROM RARECLASS


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THANKS ROYAL FANTESIES FOR A GREAT SHOW 
RARECLASS CC TOOK HOME 1ST PLACE 70S FULL 1ST PLACE LUXURY STREET 1ST PLACE TRIKE FULL 2ND PLACE 16INCH MILD 3RD PLACE 16INCH STREET


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC 
KING OF KINGS 1ST PLACE TRIKE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18143882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHO WON THE MOST MEMBERS ..TROPHY... :uh:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 26 2010, 10:07 PM~18149489
> *WHO WON THE MOST MEMBERS ..TROPHY... :uh:
> *



That would be Ontario Classics. I dont remeber the exact numbers. 
Yo Rick what where they?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of nice rides out there... :wow: Beautiful day and Good times.. :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

good show!
pics on my blog!


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

ol skool wayz say thanks to rf for another good show we took 2nd 70s mild and 30 luxury mild!!!!hey quick question 3 wheel display go off height or height and display


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bird's bike (my son) taking 1st place mild * :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR HIGH DESERT_@Jul 27 2010, 12:41 AM~18150638
> *ol skool wayz say thanks to rf for another good show we took 2nd 70s mild and 30 luxury mild!!!!hey quick question 3 wheel display go off height or height and display
> *



Its judged off hight & display. Chrome and paint also come into play on it as well.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18152508
> *Its judged off hight & display. Chrome and paint also come into play on it as well.
> *


i think my car didnt even get judge


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010*


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

I DONT THINK THIS CAR GOT JUJED FOR 3 WHEEL DISPLAY EITHER


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2010, 09:25 AM~18153100
> *The Hulk - Best Of Show And $100 - Royal Fantasies Car Club Car Show - Corona , CA - 7-25-2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jul 27 2010, 09:15 AM~18152543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me check in to it and i will post up who the winner was. Cuz honestly i dont even remember who won. 
I can tell you that the best of's arent judeged by us, we let the sponsor of each pick who they think should win. We figure they paid for the trophy they should get to choose.

If i'm not mistaken the car from RareClass won a best of. I think it was for paint.


----------



## tinyloko (Jun 2, 2010)

HERENCIA C.C OC WOULD LIKE TO THANK ROYAL FANTASIES FOR A GREAT SHOW N GREAT TIME ALSO.WE TOOK FIRST PLACE 60S FULL CUSTOM 60S MILD CUSTOM,SEE U NEXT YEAR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR HIGH DESERT_@Jul 27 2010, 12:41 AM~18150638
> *ol skool wayz say thanks to rf for another good show we took 2nd 70s mild and 30 luxury mild!!!!hey quick question 3 wheel display go off height or height and display
> *


height he had just a little bit on the cutlass from you club but it was very close but that cutlass is sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18156536
> *Let me check in to it and i will post up who the winner was. Cuz honestly i dont even remember who won.
> I can tell you that the best of's arent judeged by us, we let the sponsor of each pick who they think should win. We figure they paid for the trophy they should get to choose.
> 
> ...


best three wheel went to the glasshouse from Members from San Diego and height was the big thing they were looking for..but that Rare class glasshouse is clean


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

best of show: Orange 64 from Ultimate Riders C.C
best truck: Orange 48 chevy truck from City Crusiers C.C
best paint : Burgandy 58 from Style C.C
best engine : candy apple 67 from Groupe C.C
best hydrulics: Burgandy 58 from Style C.C
best plating : Orange 58 converible 
best 3 wheel: Orange 77 chevy from Members C.C
best interior : green 67 El Camino from Luxious C.C
best bike: Rollerz only C.C
most members : Ontario Classics C.C ...19 members


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18157175
> *best of show: Orange 64 from Ultimate Riders C.C
> best truck: Orange 48 chevy truck from City Crusiers C.C
> best paint : Burgandy 58 from Style C.C
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jul 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18156536
> *Let me check in to it and i will post up who the winner was. Cuz honestly i dont even remember who won.
> I can tell you that the best of's arent judeged by us, we let the sponsor of each pick who they think should win. We figure they paid for the trophy they should get to choose.
> 
> ...


NA WE JUS GOT A 1ST PLACE FOR 70S MILD OR FULL I THINK NO BEST OF


----------



## 78 camino (Oct 26, 2008)

who won from the dubs and imports


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18157175
> *best of show: Orange 64 from Ultimate Riders C.C
> best truck: Orange 48 chevy truck from City Crusiers C.C
> best paint : Burgandy 58 from Style C.C
> ...


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18157175
> *best of show: Orange 64 from Ultimate Riders C.C
> best truck: Orange 48 chevy truck from City Crusiers C.C
> best paint : Burgandy 58 from Style C.C
> ...


Maybe you should post all classes and who won or was this all the classes?
That way theres no questions my 2 cents, was a good show


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT IT WAS A GREAT SHOW ROYALFANTESIES KEEP THEM SHOWS COMING


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jul 28 2010, 09:03 AM~18162735
> *Maybe you should post all classes and who won or was this all the classes?
> That way theres no questions my 2 cents, was a good show
> *


I would but there was to many for me to remember and i dont have the list on me... but there was over 150 trophys :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

We had a great time thank you again


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ANYONE GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 28 2010, 09:41 PM~18169818
> *ANYONE GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THE SHOW
> *


I DO.. :biggrin: IM AT WORK SO I WILL POST SOME MORE WHEN I GET HOME...MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO....


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

GGOOOODD SSHHOOWW


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 28 2010, 10:07 PM~18170206
> *I DO.. :biggrin: IM AT WORK SO I WILL POST SOME MORE WHEN I GET HOME...MEMBERS ONLY.CC  SAN DIEGO....
> *


COOL HOMIE :biggrin: POST THEM WE YOU CAN THANKS.....RARECLASS CC IE...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FEW PICTURES I TOOK...MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO. WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOME MORE PICTURES..FROM ROYAL FANTASIES SHOW..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CORONA SHOW..7-25-10
















































OK FELLAS HOPE U GUYS LIKE THEM..HAVE A FEW MORE WILL POST THEM LATER


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

NICE PICS HOMIE THANKS FOR POSTING UP ONE OF MY RIDE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

1ST PLACE TRIKE RARECLASS BIKECLUB


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

THIS COMING FROM RICHARD THE MAIN PRESIDENT. HE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ATTENDING A GREAT SHOW. SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL ROYAL FANTASIES C.C. CHAPTERS, RIVERSIDE CHAPTER,COACHELLA VALLEY AND ARIZONA CHAPTER FOR MAKING THE TRIP AND FOR ALL THE EFFORT TO MAKING THE SHOW RUN SMOOTH.THANK YOU TO ALL FAMILY MEMBERS AND VOLUNTEERS FOR SUPPORTING ALL THE MEMBERS THROUGH OUT THE DAY MAKING SURE THAT WE HAD A SUCCESSSFUL EVENT.A SPECIAL SHOUT OUT AND GRACIAS TO GILBERT AND HIS CREW FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE FOR COMING DOWN PERSONALY AND COVERING OUR SHOW. WE KNOW IT A LONG HAUL FROM UP NORTH BUT WE RECOGNIZE THE EFFORT.AND ALSO GIVING SOME LOVE OUT TO MICHEAL AND CARLOS FROM OBSENCE MAGAZINE FOR COMING OUT AND COVERING THIS EVENT HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BE THE BEGINING OF SOME BIG THINGS TO COME AND TRIPP FROM VATOS Y VICLAS MAGAZINE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND COVERAGE, VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY WHAT CAN WE SAY BUT THANKS AND YOU ALWAYS MAKE IT INTERESTING. RADIO AZTLAN ,MR BLUE,TRIPP AND ANGEL BABY THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND PUTTING IT OUT FOR US.I PERSONALY WANT THANK ALL THE SPONSOR THAT ARE THERE EVERY YEAR FOR US AND THE VENDORS FOR MAKING A GREAT EVENT AGAIN. BUT MOST OF ALL THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS (TOO MANY TO MENTION), SOLO RIDERS AND BIKE CLUBS THAT CAME AS FAR EAST AS IMPERIAL VALLEY, SAN DIEGO, ORANGE COUNTY, SOUTH BAY, LOS ANGELES,HIGH DESERT AND VENTURA COUNTY.INLAND EMPIRE WHAT CAN WE SAY BUT THANKS YOU GUYS FOR MAKE IT HAPPEN WITH ALL YOU SUPPORT AND EXCITMENT MAKES THE INLAND EMPIRE SOMEWHERE TO BE. SO EVERYONE DONT STOP POSTING UP THOSE PICS AND LETS LOOK FORWARD TO THE 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR AND SEE WHATS UP OUR SLEEVES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

KEEP POSTING THOSE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP HOMIES :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

great show, took 300+ pics. was there a trophy for pastiest looking white dude? i would have win it. matter of fact was i the only white dude there? anywho i came all the way out from australia and i wasnt disappointed.... more pics comming (no more of me thank god)









WARNING DIAL UP USERS PAGE 18 HELLA DOWNLOAD HEAVY ON THE PICS, CLOSE TO 150 PHOTOS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jul 31 2010, 08:00 PM~18195954
> *great show, took 300+ pics. was there a trophy for pastiest looking white dude? i would have win it. matter of fact was i the only white dude there? anywho i came all the way out from australia and i wasnt disappointed.... more pics comming (no more of me thank god)
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THERE WAS ONE MORE WHITE GUY ..THE CASHIER FROM LIL CEASERS PIZZA..LOL :biggrin: DONT FEEL BAD U WHERE NOT ALONE.... :biggrin: NOW POST UR PIX...


----------



## 78 camino (Oct 26, 2008)

were r the rest of the pics at


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

happy snaps...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WE WON THE 13'S....... WHERES THAT PIC? :dunno:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i was there for 2 hours, i noticed (from other peoples pics) some cars showed up after i left. didnt stay for awards or raffles...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Aug 2 2010, 03:44 AM~18204808
> *happy snaps...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

GROUPE CAR CLUB


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

thats my brother in front of your pops impala, hes got one tattooed on his forearm and plans to have a 67 as his first classic daily. hes into the fastbacks, i like the caprice roof a little more. that groupe caprice was dope.... its hard to choose...


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

Event photo coverage is now on a new photo hosting site. Digital downloads are also now available.

http://clarkodenphotography.smugmug.com

ClarkO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Aug 3 2010, 12:57 AM~18214134
> *thats my brother in front of your pops impala, hes got one tattooed on his forearm and plans to have a 67 as his first classic daily. hes into the fastbacks, i like the caprice roof a little more. that groupe caprice was dope.... its hard to choose...
> *


yeah my pops was thinking of selling it


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Jul 27 2010, 12:39 AM~18150626
> *good show!
> pics on my blog!
> *


thanks for coming out to our show.... we are very interested in your DVD post up a price on the DVD and where we can get it... this is the way that clubs can have good exposure that they can put clips on you tube :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

missed a good show car shows need to more truck catagories all trucks 80s n up not all trucks are same style see u next year


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Aug 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18299366
> *missed a good show  car shows need to more truck catagories  all trucks 80s n up not all trucks are same style see u next year
> *


yep we will be changing the truck and luxury classes because of the amount of trucks and cadillacs that we are seeing..... the amount and the quality of the trucks that we have been seeing over the last couple of years have been one of our main topics.... so just keep a eye out next years flyer for the classes we will be adding. thank you for your support and see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jul 31 2010, 08:00 PM~18195954
> *great show, took 300+ pics. was there a trophy for pastiest looking white dude? i would have win it. matter of fact was i the only white dude there? anywho i came all the way out from australia and i wasnt disappointed.... more pics comming (no more of me thank god)
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for making the trip all the way down from Australia...... sorry we took so long to get back to you but we were on small vacation recovering from that show :biggrin: good thing you were not disappointed we try to make a great show and we couldnt do it with out all these great Car Clubs hope to see back next year.............


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

my brother lives in long beach so i wanna make regular trips to LA/ inland empire area. easy to find too being basically off the 91 east from LB.  thanks for the reply and hope to make it out again... peace


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------

